
GNU Wget 1.20 Released - kgwxd
http://savannah.gnu.org/forum/forum.php?forum_id=9310
======
vbtechguy
seems they they messed up the wget-1.20.tar.gz extracting it has a wget-1.19.5
directory name instead of wget-1.20 named directory

    
    
      tar xvzf wget-1.20.tar.gz | head -n3
      wget-1.19.5/
      wget-1.19.5/GNUmakefile
      wget-1.19.5/Makefile.am

~~~
vbtechguy
update from
[https://twitter.com/ruehsen/status/1069907108869623808](https://twitter.com/ruehsen/status/1069907108869623808)

Ok, that was the inofficial/internal alpha tarball on
[http://alpha.gnu.org](http://alpha.gnu.org) \- that is meant for the
translator team only. They just fetch the .pot file. The offical release
tarballs on [http://ftp.gnu.org](http://ftp.gnu.org) are ok. (I don't have
ycombinator account, can't answer there).

